# Radial Arm Saw/Compound Slide Saw Station



## Jarrett (Apr 25, 2015)

It may be rough and tumble…but I'm almost finished enough to fire the shop back up and make some more furniture. I've still got to put fence with slide stops on, trim out in cherry/Ash and make sawdust hoods/backsplash/hook up to dust collector, under counter storage doors etc, but for now its functional. Best part about it is it was free, all nursing station worktops from hospital I work at and scraps of pine and poplar that I had no reason to hoard..finally found a purpose! Also dig the mortise being attached firmly to bench and can support a good length of material.


----------

